# new guy from Tennessee



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey all, I've been a member of Halloween forum and found your great site as well. I've recently decided to start yard haunting and I look forward to learning from and sharing with you all!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

where in Tennessee are you? i'm in North Georgia!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, look forward to seeing your yard haunt!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum & good luck with your haunt.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Hoodoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Hoodoo!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome HooDoo!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. We have alot of members here that are on both forums. Do you have any pictures to share with us?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and enjoy your self


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome in my friend !!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tennessee you are my neighbor, I am in Kentucky


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome!!!! Where at in Tennessee? I'm up in Clarksville.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Where are you in Tennessee? I'm about 30 miles west of Nashville.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm a member at GoE. both places are awesome. good luck on your haunt! if you have any questions or need advice feel free to ask!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey & Welcome!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm close... N Alabama!


----------

